# Hip Flask Recipes :-)



## lauraandjack (16 October 2011)

Evening all.

Anyone care to share their hip flask recipes involving whisky please?

I've got a bottle of blended stuff that needs to be put to good use (I'm more of a single malt kinda girl), and seeing as my usual staple of damson gin is running low, I thought I'd use up the whisky!

Thankies!


----------



## JenHunt (16 October 2011)

sloe whisky?

damson whisky?

not much help, but you could google for ideas?


----------



## SusannaF (17 October 2011)

Blackberry whisky?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2011/aug/31/how-make-blackberry-wine-whisky


----------



## Alec Swan (17 October 2011)

It's simple! 

1 lb of fruit,  Sloes,  Damsons,  Raspberries,  whatever.
1 70cl bottle of spirits,  again what ever takes your fancy.
1 lb of sugar.

In the case of sloes or damsons,  I always freeze them first,  it will have the same effect as the vital first frosts,  and then turn or shake them,  daily,  until the sugar has all dissolved.  After a month or so,  I have a sneak taster,  just to check,  and when it's to taste,  I pour it back into bottles.  I pour it through a meshed coffee filter,  just to remove any sludge.

It will store indefinitely,  or so I'm told!!

Alec.


----------



## Vetwrap (17 October 2011)

Very warming and could be described as medicinal...

ginger gin?

Ingerdiants
One bottle of gin
One jar of crystallised ginger

Method
Add syrup that the ginger is in, to the gin.
Shred ginger
Add ginger to gin
Leave for around 3 months
Drain through a jelly bag and save the ginger seperately.
Drink Ginger gin
Use shredded gin soaked ginger as topping for good vanilla ice cream

Great stuff!


----------



## Vetwrap (17 October 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			It's simple! 

1 lb of fruit,  Sloes,  Damsons,  Raspberries,  whatever.
1 70cl bottle of spirits,  again what ever takes your fancy.
1 lb of sugar.

In the case of sloes or damsons,  I always freeze them first,  it will have the same effect as the vital first frosts,  and then turn or shake them,  daily,  until the sugar has all dissolved.  After a month or so,  I have a sneak taster,  just to check,  and when it's to taste,  I pour it back into bottles.  I pour it through a meshed coffee filter,  just to remove any sludge.

It will store indefinitely,  or so I'm told!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

And if you can be bothered - with the damsons, you can stone them , stuff them with marzipan and dip them in dark chocolate.  Great liquers and very potent!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (17 October 2011)

I made blackberry whisky this year yet to try it, and no I didn't actually get the idea from the guardian we just had lots of blackberries and a a bottle off whisky lying around, and I followed a recipe that had been posted on another thread on here about making different drinks. They've knicked my idea!!


----------



## brown tack (17 October 2011)

Cherry brandy is always a winner 

http://www.publicbookshelf.com/publ...dia_of_General_Information/cherrybra_bic.html


----------



## Alec Swan (17 October 2011)

Vetwrap said:



			And if you can be bothered - with the damsons, you can stone them , stuff them with marzipan and dip them in dark chocolate.  Great liquers and very potent!
		
Click to expand...

It sounds lovely,  but awfully fiddly!!  I'll have a go at it,  or perhaps persuade the dear girl that it would be something for her to do,  when she isn't busy! 

I also like the idea of Ginger Gin,  and if it's minging,  I'll give it to someone who I don't like,  as a Christmas pressie! 

I made damson whiskey last year,  but it was incredibly heavy,  and whilst everyone said "Thanks,  it's lovely",  it wasn't.  I've currently got 8 bottles of damson gin on the go (we shoot regularly,  here in Norfolk),  and the initial tastings are proving to be quite good. 

Alec.


----------



## lauraandjack (17 October 2011)

Thanks for the ideas guys.

Does anyone think ginger whisky would work?  I really like the sound of the ginger gin but need to use up this bottle of whisky!

 I've had sloe whisky before, and wasn't all that keen, and I think damsons are a bit too sweet for a spirit that has it's own flavour.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (17 October 2011)

I've had Ginger whisky before it was lovely and warming


----------



## Alec Swan (18 October 2011)

JumpinBeckeyJane said:



			I've had Ginger whisky before it was lovely and warming 

Click to expand...

I wonder if that's how they arrive at King's Ginger.  Glorious stuff,  very morish but it doesn't improve accuracy,  I've found! 

Alec.


----------



## lauraandjack (19 October 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions all.

Next question - where can I get crystallised ginger from?  I'm presuming it's not the same thing as ginger preserve?


----------



## JenHunt (19 October 2011)

you should be able to get it from a decent supermarket, otherwise JulianGraves and sometimes Holland and Barrett sell it.


----------

